# Mai, Ningú



## GoranBcn

Tinc una pregunta sobre l'ús de MAI en català. S'ha de negar dues vegades o no?

Es diu:

Mai no he vist? o
Mai he vist?

Quina de les dues opcions és correcta? Suposo que la primera és més correcta, però la segona és acceptable també? Ho dic perquè moltíssima gent utilitza la segona.

Un altre dubte que tinc és l'ús del verb HAVER

Hi havia o hi havien dues persones?
Hi ha o hi han dues persones?

Quasi tothom diu *hi havien o hi han.* Ja sé que en castellà aquest verb no es pot utilitzar en plural en aquest cas, però és gramaticalment correcte en català? 

Gràcies,

Goran


----------



## panjabigator

> Quasi tothom diu *havien o hi han.* Ja sé que en castellà aquest verb no es pot utilitzar en plural en aquest cas, però és gramaticalment correcte en català



No sigo catalan muy bien (pero mil gracias a dios este vez por permitirme a comprender su post), pero tu quieres decir que en castellano no se puede decir "habian" en vez de "habia" verdad?  Creo que hubo un hilo sobre este tema...pero no pude encontrarlo.  Bueno, espero en la respuesta a tu pregunta!


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Goran. Les preguntes que fas tracten sobre qüestions una mica dubtoses, especialment la primera. Utilitzar la negació després de "mai" sembla l'ús més estàndard, però no crec que es puga considerar obligatori. A València, de fet, no s'utilitzaria així mai (o "Mai s'utilitzaria així). Però sempre depén de criteris.

Pel que fa a la segona part del teu 'post', jo diria que, igual que en castellà, l'expressió "hi ha" no concorda en plural. Alhora, sembla que és més correcte posar sempre la partícula "hi", encara que col·loquialment no es diu sempre (aquestes diferències entre català col·loquial i català estàndard es donen per igual a Catalunya i a València).


----------



## GoranBcn

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Alhora, sembla que és més correcte posar sempre la partícula "hi", encara que col·loquialment no es diu sempre (aquestes diferències entre català col·loquial i català estàndard es donen per igual a Catalunya i a València).


Gràcies, Cecilio. Ja he editat el meu post. L'he formulat malament. La meva pregunta era si es deia:

Hi *havia* tres persones / Hi *ha* tres persones
o
Hi *havien* tres persones / Hi *han* tres persones?

Sé que en castellà no es pot dir

*habían *tres personas sino *había *tres personas. Però moltíssima gent usa el verb HAVER en plural en aquestos casos.


----------



## Cecilio

GoranBcn said:
			
		

> Hi *havia* tres persones / Hi *ha* tres persones
> o
> Hi *havien* tres persones / Hi *han* tres persones?
> 
> .



Aquest seria l'ús més correcte.


----------



## GoranBcn

Hola Cecilio,

Referent al primer dubte que vaig tenir...

Imagina't aquest exemple:

Una mestra que ha portat uns nens d'excursió i els diu:

_No vull que *ningú* caigui al riu.

No vull que *ningú no* caigui al riu._

Aquí el significat canvia totalment si fem servir la doble negació. 

Què en penses?


----------



## Mei

GoranBcn said:


> Hola Cecilio,
> 
> Referent al primer dubte que vaig tenir...
> 
> Imagina't aquest exemple:
> 
> Una mestra que ha portat uns nens d'excursió i els diu:
> 
> _No vull que *ningú* caigui al riu.
> 
> No vull que *ningú no* caigui al riu._
> 
> Aquí el significat canvia totalment si fem servir la doble negació.
> 
> Què en penses?



Hola,

Sí el significat canvia totalment. 

Mei


----------



## GoranBcn

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes. Es pot traslladar aquest thread al fòrum català? Merci.

Goran


----------

